# Mung Daal



## decamptownlady (Apr 16, 2010)

All that and a bag of chips.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

WOW I love his lipstick!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

gorgeous  
dont you think he deserves a bigger tank?


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow! He is...Stunning....Pure Stunning...xD


----------

